
Newton VR: Physics-Based Interaction on the Vive - lebek
http://www.vrinflux.com/newton-vr-physics-based-interaction-on-the-vive/
======
dmfdmf
I'm guessing the next big breakthrough in physics will come from VR
simulations like this.

~~~
auggierose
Maybe in mechanical engineering, but definitely not in physics ;-)

~~~
dmfdmf
This dichotomy is why modern physics is stuck. VR is forcing programmers to
question the fundamental concepts while implementing (i.e. using) them in a
discrete, non-infinity context.

